# Dumb question: "ABY" type switcher with stereo in?



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

It's probably called something else. 

Here's what I'm trying to do, go from a Boss DD-8 stereo out of that and stereo in to a switcher into two amps. 

What are some good options? My brain is having trouble figuring this out, sorry aboot that, appreciate suggestions.

I'd like to have something that keeps both out signals strong, phase stuff etc.

I'm a dumb dumb with this, never had a stereo amp setup.

When I go straight out from the DD8 to each amp one of the amps seems to get a weaker signal? 

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It probably is doing what it is supposed to - the two signals won't be the same out of the DD8. You could put a Boss AB-2 before the delay (or other effects) and run wet/dry, or put the DD8 in the effects loops.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense, it's not clear exactly what your problem is.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I honestly don't understand the wet/dry thing, hmmmmm.

Ok, basically I guess I'm looking for something like a Radial big shot, but with stereo in. I got the DD-8 so I could do panning echoes and it's great, but I guess one of the outputs loses some output to one amp, while the other is strong. 

Sorry I am probably making this confusing, kinda why I'm asking for help haha and also fully admitting that I am a dumb ass in this regard even though I've been playing for 25 years. 

I guess basically looking for some sort of amp splitter pedal where I can go stereo in and then two mono outs, probably an active unit?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Both outputs of the DD-8 are buffered already, so adding another active unit won’t change the output at all. You can just take the mono output of the DD-8 and split it after with an active unit, like any ABY.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I honestly don't understand the wet/dry thing, hmmmmm.


If you run the mono output of the DD8 (assuming it's last in the effects chain) to amp "A", and split the guitar signal before any effects with one signal going to your pedals and the other to the "dry" amp "B" you have a wet/dry setup. Only one amp in the pair gets any effects.



SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I guess basically looking for some sort of amp splitter pedal where I can go stereo in and then two mono outs, probably an active unit?


If you did this you get no stereo effects. I don't know why you wouldn't just split the mono out of the DD8 to two amps? Anyway, you could do this with a couple of cables (Y cable 2x1/4" mono to female TRS, and TRS male to 2x1/4" mono).

If you want to experiment - you can't really hurt anything - this is a nice cheap unit ART Pro Audio - CoolSwitchPro Isolated AB/Y Footswitch

I prefer the Boss LS-2 - everyone should have one Boss - Line Selector


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Alright. 

I have posted the stupidest thread ever. 

I went and tried it again, and simply messed with both amps volume knobs.

It's totally fine. Better than fine actually it sounds so freaking amazing! Panning echoes on tape mode, trem and reverb from the Garnet stencil amp 7w Gnome on the left, reverb only on the '79 deluxe reverb.......

I guess I'm not sure what the hell I'm doing sorry about that. I'd love to be able to switch from amp to amp in certain scenarios but I'm not sure I can achieve that and that's fine now that I've given it another go. 

Sorry to waste everyone's time and hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Alright.
> 
> I have posted the stupidest thread ever.
> 
> ...


Now go get a third amp and run left and right "wet" and the center amp "dry"


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

This is what I'm dealing with, 

Decided to toe the amps out a bit and on the other side of my room I'm now getting the awesome stereo effect. 

Mind blowing. I should have been doing stereo all this time but nice to discover a new inspring sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Now add hall reverb


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Budda said:


> Now add hall reverb


I'm gonna have to go look at stereo in/out reverb pedals now aren't I? 

But the spring on both my amps (and especially the vintage FDR) is just incredible sounding. 

Yeah, I'm gonna go browse reverb pedals now....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, I see an EHX Oceans 12 in my future. Distantly, as I am currently kinda broke


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Yeah, I see an EHX Oceans 12 in my future. Distantly, as I am currently kinda broke


Good choice.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

One thing I love about the Empress Echosystem and Reverb is that they sum to mono. That means you can wire your board in stereo, but if you finish with either of those, if you use both outs, you’re in stereo, but if you take only one, it combines both channels into one, so you’re not losing half the signal. Pretty handy if sometimes you play through two amps and sometimes through one.

Another trick I love is what I call “poor man’s wet/dry”. Remember, wet/dry is different from stereo. It’s splitting your signal after your drives (for example with a Radial ABY like you mentioned upthread) and sending drives only into one amp, and then the other side of your split into your wet effects (mods, delay, reverb) and then into a second amp (or second and third for wet/dry/wet for stereo). With your Deluxe Reverb, you can use the Normal channel for Dry and the Vibrato for Wet. Then you have Wet/Dry in one amp. This can create phasing issues, but I’ve never had trouble with that.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Jalexander said:


> One thing I love about the Empress Echosystem and Reverb is that they sum to mono. That means you can wire your board in stereo, but if you finish with either of those, if you use both outs, you’re in stereo, but if you take only one, it combines both channels into one, so you’re not losing half the signal. Pretty handy if sometimes you play through two amps and sometimes through one.
> 
> Another trick I love is what I call “poor man’s wet/dry”. Remember, wet/dry is different from stereo. It’s splitting your signal after your drives (for example with a Radial ABY like you mentioned upthread) and sending drives only into one amp, and then the other side of your split into your wet effects (mods, delay, reverb) and then into a second amp (or second and third for wet/dry/wet for stereo). With your Deluxe Reverb, you can use the Normal channel for Dry and the Vibrato for Wet. Then you have Wet/Dry in one amp. This can create phasing issues, but I’ve never had trouble with that.


This is where I'm taking in information, and then my brain just melts or something. 

I think my idea was to use the Deluxe Reverb as the clean machine and be able to bring in the Gnome as the dirt machine, while also being able to have both going with panning echoes most of the time. 

I can't wrap my brain around it though. But hey, the DD8 is doing it. Great digital delay btw. Don't miss the DD3. I love having analog delay into digital. You can set analog delay on runaway settings but if going into the digital delay, the volume won't ramp out of control.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is where I'm taking in information, and then my brain just melts or something.
> 
> I think my idea was to use the Deluxe Reverb as the clean machine and be able to bring in the Gnome as the dirt machine, while also being able to have both going with panning echoes most of the time.
> 
> I can't wrap my brain around it though. But hey, the DD8 is doing it. Great digital delay btw. Don't miss the DD3. I love having analog delay into digital. You can set analog delay on runaway settings but if going into the digital delay, the volume won't ramp out of control.


What you’re talking about doing is a setup that would require multiple amps and a good quality switcher:

Dirt mode - would be your Gnome and dirt pedals
Clean mode - you’d want two Deluxe Reverbs fed by your DD8.

I do this at home for fun sometimes, but it’s highly impractical in a live situation unless you’re playing big venues and have a road crew to haul your gear.

Here is how I do it:

Dirt pedals into an Ernie Ball Stereo/Pan Volume Pedal in Pan mode
One output goes into my dirt amp (in my case a Dr Z, in yours, the Gnome) - This is what’s called DRY
The other output goes into my mods and delays - the WET
At the end of the WET section, I go into two clean Fenders (I use a Super Reverb and a Vibroverb), so those two are in stereo and this WET-WET
This is a Wet-Dry-Wet setup

A lot of WDW setups use a switcher like the Radial where I have my Pan pedal. What I like about the Pan pedal is I have full blendability between the Dry amp and the stereo Wet amps. I can be fully Wet, fully Dry or anywhere in between. Sounds amazing.

However, my Pan pedal is a bit of a hack. I’m susceptible to all sorts of ground hum issues that a proper switcher would resolve. One option is the Gigrig Wetter pedal which has all the right stuff to resolve the grounding issues that can occur and gives you that full sweep between Wet and Dry.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a TC Hall of fame with stereo out that works great for 2 amps. Play my Princeton head and 1x12 with my tweed champ, it’s Fender heaven! Didn’t break the bank either.


----------

